# Step Down Transformer



## nsmkNikki (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

I recently purchased two tools from Amazon (USA) but couldn't use it due to voltage requirement. the Step down transformer I initially purchased from Carefour blew its fuse in the first plug in, then I came across this guy who sold me a small Compact heavy duty transformer for USD 40 (AED 150) plus AED 30 for delivery at my place in Dubai. Very happy !! hope this post helps. He requested me to spread the word. :cheer2:


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I buy virtually everything from the US Amazon, but anything that is voltage related I buy from the British Amazon. 

Having said that this, in your case you clearly used a step down transformer that is not up to the task to drive a power tool. Power tools need a lot of juice, especially at start up. You need to have a large transformer with a capacity of at least 2 or 3 times the rated power of the power tool. For an average power tool, that means a very large transformer....

In addition, power tools with an US voltage are designed to work on 60 Hertz version 50 Hertz here, so these tools will not work on maximum performance even if you had a suitable step down transformer.


----------



## findstephen (Nov 24, 2013)

*Details?*

Hi, I'm looking for a compact step down transformer like you've got, it's for a kitchen mixer, 3 pin US plug, 325W.

What are the contact details for your man?

Thanks in advance


----------

